# Propane Sensor Is Beeping/power Drainage



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Got a few questions.

After a trip, when I park the 28BHS, I go thru and make sure everything is off. No fridge lights are on, no bunk lights, no radios, etc. Still, the batteries drain to nothing after a couple of weeks.

I returned from a ski trip a few weeks ago, parked it, and made sure all the power eating devices were off. Last week I went in and checked the battery and it is at a 1/3 again! This time I decided to go ahead and just switch the "Main" circuit in the circuit/fuse board to off.

This morning the propane/CO sensor (not sure which it is to tell you the truth) is constantly beeping. The yellow light is on which reads "replace". My first thought is that i ran the battery down in the sensor by switching the main circuit off. However, I also opened a bottle of isopropyl alcohol in there to keep the eye tearing situation down (read this discussion to understand why I did that http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...536&#entry9536)

My questions:
1. Why do the batteries keep draining to zero?
2. Does the porpane/CO sensor run off the batteries?
3. Will shutting the "main" circuit off solve the battery draingage issue, but create a sensor power issue?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The best way to isolate the battery is to install a terminal cut-off. The CO sensor is battery operated and the propane sensor has a fuse so if you pull the main 12v fuse, that should reduce the draw.

Jared


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Josh,

The propane detector does run off your batteries. In time, it will drain them. Shutting off the main circuit breaker has no effect on your 12 volt system. Unless you are connected to shore power, the 120 volt system is dead anyway. Keep your batteries charged by keeping the trailer plugged in and the converter/charger turned on. Mine has been plugged in constantly for a year now, except when we're on the road. I have had to add water to the battery only once.

The propane detector may detect the evaporating alcohol and that may send it into trouble. Alcohol is combustible. Read the manual that came with your trailer for your specific detector. 2005 model year trailers are equipped with CO detectors as well, but alcohol will not affect them.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The propane detector runs off of your battery and there is no way to turn it off without some wiring first. This detector will run your battery down and when the battery is low, it will sound a low voltage alarm.
The best thing to do if the trailer is going to be stored and not plugged in, is to disconnect the battery.
A simple battery disconnect switch makes this easy to do.
If you have dry camped for a weekend and the battery is run down, You will want to recharge it as leaving it in a discharged state will greatly shorten the life of the battery.
After I dry camp for a weekend, I plug the trailer in for a day with an extension cord, then after the battery is recharged, I unplug the cord, flip the disconnect off, the battery will still be charged 3 months from now.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The DC powered equipment is fused at the fuse panel to the right of the 120v circuit breaker panel (at least that's where it is in my 26RS). The fuses look like regular automotive 12v fuses. Just pull the one for the CO detector to prevent the drain.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Like Jared said, the best way is to install a battery disconnect right by the battery. Y-Guy has done this mod and posted pics. Even with everything turned of the LP detector and the inverter will still draw power from the TT battery. In my opinion it is easier in the long run to install a disconnect rather than pulling fuses everytime you park your TT.

The detector that comes with the unit is for propane. I installed a battery operated CO detector last year after reading some RV mags and the thread on this forum. The $30 to me is well worth peace of mind. (I believe the 05 models come with both so you might save yourself some $$...double check your manual)

Thor


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Great advise. I will definetly install the disconnect.

I got home last night and the sensor was still beeping. The odd thing was that when I flipped on the interior light switch, it stopped (no lights turned on). When I flipped off the light switch, it turned on again. Also, when I went to check the battery elvel, the panel wouldn't even work. There was absolutely no juice left, probably because the sensor had been going off all day and drained it to nothing.

THANKS SO MUCH TO ALL!!!


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Thor said:


> Like Jared said, the best way is to install a battery disconnect right by the battery. Y-Guy has done this mod and posted pics. Even with everything turned of the LP detector and the inverter will still draw power from the TT battery. In my opinion it is easier in the long run to install a disconnect rather than pulling fuses everytime you park your TT.
> 
> The detector that comes with the unit is for propane. I installed a battery operated CO detector last year after reading some RV mags and the thread on this forum. The $30 to me is well worth peace of mind. (I believe the 05 models come with both so you might save yourself some $$...double check your manual)
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the pics for Y-guys mod for the disconnect in either the members gallery or the mods gallery.... Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Link to Y-guy's mod


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure Yguy will be along shortly to respond.
I'll save him the trouble of the link though.

Y-Guys battery disconnect.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

HA! Beat yo by one minute Katrina!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> HA! Beat yo by one minute Katrina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems you did BBB.
Here is a pic of the interior battery disconnect I installed, can you top that?
Clicky


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope. You've got me beat hands down on mods. I can only aspire to such heights.









I get hooked on fish tank stands and use all my time and energy making sawdust.

BBB


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Nope. You've got me beat hands down on mods. I can only aspire to such heights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I consider myself a weekend woodworker, You stand is truely a thing of beauty that I cannot top.
You build me a stand like that and I'll install a battery disconnect for you.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I did mine a different way. For the price of $1.25, I installed a minature toggle switch on the detector. Took about an hour, a little soldering and some heat shrink. Work good, Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The propane detector has a higher current draw then what you find in home CO and Smoke detectors. You should still get several weeks before it drains your battery. The battery disconnect should be located between the batteries and the thermal breakers. On some units the Propane sensor is wired straight from the thermal breakers and does not go through the fuse panel.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If I let my trailer sit unplugged for more than 4 weeks that is enough to drain the batttery and make the lp alarm sound. I plug the trailer back in and charge it for a week or two.

John


----------

